
Facebook's political influence under a microscope - cisstrd
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-newsfeed-influence-idUSKCN0ZF1P2
======
lote
Why do we have to live in a world, were the people who put in the most amount
of energy and time seeking attention for themselves, wield the most amount of
influence?

